# 何もなくなっていた vs 何もなくなった



## thetazuo

ユーラシア大陸のど真の中ーー当時のソ連、中国、モンゴルを含む一帯が、一夜にしてくりぬかれたかのように消失した。
……
まるで地上にあるものを一切合切削り取ってしまったかのように、本当に、何もなくなっていたのだ。

Hi. Could you please explain why なっていた is used here? Is なっていた the same as なった here?
Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

なくなっていた means "[Those areas] had been gone."  The speaker takes as the viewpoint of their narrative a time after the dematerialisation has completed.  The narrative, therefore, omits describing the details of the dematerialisation process.  The effect is an implication that it happened so rapidly that no one in the world recognised it.

Yes, you can use なくなったのだ here too.  But we get less of the surprise element of the story.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Mr. F!
I always confuse verb+ていた and verb+た. But after studying further, I’ve reached this conclusion:
ていた and た both mean something happened in the past, but ていた suggests that the state resulted from the past action/event/occurrence only exists in the past and has nothing to do with the present while た suggests that the state is either confined to the past (and has nothing to do with the present) or the state is confined to the present (like present perfect in English).

Please kindly check if this makes sense? Or how can I improve my understanding?
And I don’t know if this applies to all kinds of verb (durative verb, punctual verb, volitional verb, non-volitional verb, etc)
Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

thetazuo said:


> ていた suggests that the state resulted from the past action/event/occurrence


and the result of the action denoted have very important effects to the time of reference in this text.  Otherwise, this dematerialisation phenomenon would have nothing to be worried about; thus no further story would be told!

Understanding _-ta_ v. _-teiru_ is a mind-bending business.  You may want to check existing discussions of interesting cases in our Forum, tagged with tense/aspect.  There are a few academic discussions collected in our resources page, and Tomioka's paper is a good staring point.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again, Mr. F!


Flaminius said:


> なくなっていた means "[Those areas] had been gone." The speaker takes as the viewpoint of their narrative a time after the dematerialisation has completed. The narrative, therefore, omits describing the details of the dematerialisation process. The effect is an implication that it happened so rapidly that no one in the world recognised it.


Yes, I understand each sentence you wrote but I still don’t get your idea. Could you please explain the difference between なくなっていた and なくなった in this case in another way from a grammatical perspective?


Flaminius said:


> Understanding _-ta_ v. _-teiru_ is a mind-bending business. You may want to check existing discussions of interesting cases in our Forum, tagged with tense/aspect. There are a few academic discussions collected in our resources page, and Tomioka's paper is a good staring point.


Sorry, I checked the two links you gave me but I didn’t find any useful information there beyond what I already knew. The paper in the second link doesn’t even mention ていた. Do you have any other resources about the usages of ていた vs た?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なくなった＝その時に無くなった。（その時の*動作　「有」から「無」に変化した）*
なくなっていた＝その時より以前に無くなった。その時は「無」という*状態*であった。

*あとで検証したから、「何もなくなっていたのだ」となる。「なくなった」のは過去のその時点よりもさらに前の時点となる。
「大過去」とでも言うとわかりやすいかも。*

例えば、具体的に日時を入れてみると：

ユーラシア大陸のど真の中ーー当時のソ連、中国、モンゴルを含む一帯が、*10月10日から11日の*一夜にしてくりぬかれたかのように消失した。
……
*10月13日に国連職員が現地に到着して確認すると*、まるで地上にあるものを一切合切削り取ってしまったかのように、本当に、*何もなくなっていた**のだ。 　（10月11日に何もなくなった。そしてその状態が13日にも続いていた。）*

*10月13日に国連職員が現地に到着して確認すると、*まるで地上にあるものを一切合切削り取ってしまったかのように、本当に、*何もなくなった**のだ。  　（11日の時点で何もなかったのに、13日にさらに無くなることはあり得ないので、この文章は変。）

その時（10月10－11日）私は現場に居合わせたが、まるで地上にあるものを一切合切削り取ってしまったかのように、本当に、何もなくなったのだ。　　*その時に現場に居たら、当然その人も消失して死んでいるだろうから、「本当に何もなくなったのだ」と証言できる人は通常はいないと思うけど、例えば、
国際宇宙ステーションから無くなる瞬間を見ていたのなら、
「まるで地上にあるものを一切合切削り取ってしまったかのように、本当に、*何もなくなった**のだ。」*が正しい。

作者が、10月10日の目線で書いたか、10月13日とか11月とかの事後の目線で書いたかによって表現が変わる。
If you still do not understand, feel free to ask us again!


----------



## Flaminius

*thetazuo*, I regret that I cannot show you more papers.  Please let me remind you that Tomioka dealt with the aspectual differences between _-ru_ and _-teiru_.  When the past tense is factored in, their relationship maps to that between _-ta_ and _-teita_.

Early on in her paper, you will see that the functions of _-teiru_ include (A) Repetitive (B) Continuative and (C) Resultative.  It is the resultative sense that I have been talking about for なくなっていた. Since なくなる is a punctual verb, there is little danger that it can be understood in the continuative sense.  The reader/listener only recognises the result of an action, but not the action itself.  They wouldn't know how happened, who enacted it, and, most importantly here, when it happened.

Compare it with _-ta_, which anchors an event to a specific time frame.  The time reference of _-ta_ is either absolute (午前10時半、地球は消滅した) or relative.  By relative time frame, I am thinking of something like this:
雨が降ってき*た*。私はあわてて傘を差し*た*。
These events are construed as happening one after another.

On reading 何もなくなっていたのだ, the readers are left to wonder when it happened.  The only time reference is when they *learnt* of the event.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you very much, sola and Mr. F.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> なくなった＝その時に無くなった。（その時の*動作　「有」から「無」に変化した）*
> なくなっていた＝その時より以前に無くなった。その時は「無」という*状態*であった。


Get it! Your explanation is exactly the same as the video of a teacher from Taiwan.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> あとで検証したから、「何もなくなっていたのだ」となる。「なくなった」のは過去のその時点よりもさらに前の時点となる。
> 「大過去」とでも言うとわかりやすいかも。


To make sure I understand you, does this part you wrote mean “After verification, we use 「何もなくなっていたのだ」to express that in some particular point in time in the past, the state left behind by the catastrophe was observed. And the expression「なくなった」is used to talk about the catastrophe which took place at a time before that particular point in time in the past (*「大過去」*).
Do I understand you correctly?

And can I ask further?
Here are some other examples about ていた.
1. 私は結婚していた。
2. ぼくの時計がなくなっていた。
3. 私はペンを持っていました。
4. 忘れてた。
5. 3日前にその窓ガラスは割れていた。
According to the information I’ve read, sentence 1~4 all have the same implication.
1. I am divorced now.
2. My watch has been recovered now.
3. I don’t have the pen now.
4. I remember now.

However, according to the aforementioned Taiwanese teacher, sentence 5 suggests we don’t know if the window has been repaired now. So this is my question:
As is shown by the op example and sentence 5, ていた doesn’t necessarily suggest the state resulted from a past action/event is over now, though in many cases the implication exists.
So for a ていた action, in what situation can we definitely tell the state caused by the ていた action is over now? Whether or not we can tell it depends on what? The context? Type of verb? Or something else?
教えてもらえませんか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Exactly!　I think you get it right.


1. 私は結婚していた。

私は２０１５年１０月１５日の大安吉日に結婚した。(作者の目線は２０１５年１０月１５日）
=私は２０１５年１０月１５日の大安吉日に、「独身」から「既婚」に変化した。

私が２０１７年１１月２日に、前世では私の夫であった彼と運命的に出会った。その時私は結婚していた。
（作者の目線は２０１７年１１月２日、結婚したのは２０１５年１０月１５日）
The woman had been married on Nov.2, 2017, since Oct. 15, 2015.
=その時、私は「既婚者」という状態であった。2年前の１０月１５日に結婚し、そして２年後の１１月２日の時点でも「結婚している」という状態だった。（それでも２０１７年は現在（２０１９年の１２月１７日）から見ると過去。）

２０１９年１２月１７日　現在
２０１７年１１月２日　過去
２０１５年１０月１５日　大過去

私がその後、離婚したのか、現在（２０１９年１２月１７日）まで結婚している状態が続いているのかは、この文章のみではわからない。

２．僕の時計がなくなっていた。
（今はすでに見つかっているのか、無くなったままなのかは不明。）

僕の時計は無くなったが、あとで出てきた。　　「有」から「無」に変化後、「有」に変化した。
僕の時計は無くなっていたが、あとで出てきた。　「無」という状態から、「有」に変化した。
僕の時計は無くなった。そして今も見つかっていない。　「有」から「無」に変化した。そして今もその「無」の状態が続いている。
僕の時計は無くなっていた。そして今も見つかっていない。「無」という状態であった。そして今もその「無」という状態が続いている。

3. 私はペンを持っていました。
（今は持っていないのか、今も持っているのかは不明。）

私はペンを持ちました。（ペンを手に取り持ち上げた、というような意味になり、通常は使わない。）


4. 忘れてた。
（忘れていたことに気がつくのは、今は思い出したからであるため、「忘れてた」と言う場合、現在は思い出していることになる。
文脈からそうなるのであって、文法上の理由があるのではない。）


5. 3日前にその窓ガラスは割れていた。
　　３日前の時点ではすでにその窓ガラスは「割れた状態」であった。実際に窓が割られたのはそれより前の時点である。
その後の３日間で、新しいガラスに交換したのか、まだ「割れた状態」のままなのかは、不明。

３日目にその窓ガラスは割れていた。今は完全に直されている。
３日目にその窓ガラスは割れていた。今も寒い北風が吹き抜けている。


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you so much, sola! So we can’t know whether or not the state is over now from the verb in ていた form without further context, whatever the type of verb is (punctual verb, durative verb, volitional verb, etc), right?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yes.
At least, I think so.
Without any context and background, or the speech tone, or the mood of the speaker, or pictographs, or something else, I cannot know.

In this kind of explanations, a native speaker may thinking about their specific situation, so the answers may be different and confusing to you.
For example, when I wrote, "I was married" in English, a native English speaker said that it implied that I divorced my wife and I was not married now. But another native speaker had a different opinion about it.

Likewise, what I said may be not true for anther Japanese native speaker.
It might be a proof that languages are not mathematics. The definitions or grammatical rules may be vague or have many exceptions, and there may be more than one answer.
The truth is not only one!


----------



## thetazuo

Get it! Thank you for your confirmation.


----------

